# problems with brine shrimp



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

i have been trying to hatch my own brine shrimp but they don't seem to want to hatch. here is what i have been doing:

i have a 1/2 L bottle turned upside down with the bottom cut off. then i added just under a 1/2 L of luke warm water, i mix in about .75 tsp of aquarium salt and a tiny pinch of baking soda. i then put in the airstone and turn on the airpump and mix in 1/4 tsp of eggs. i then stick it all under an incandescent light bulb ( the temp stays about 75 F). It has been 34 hours and all i see are eggs circulated around in the the bottle, no shrimp. i will wait until morning until i dump it out and try again, but can anyone tell me if i am doing something wrong?

the first time i had it in a 1 L container and left it for 24 hours then when no eggs hatched i dumped it out. 

i got the eggs second hand, so could they just be dead? the container was still plastic sealed, so i figured it would be fine.

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

what was the kh gh of the water u used? also the ph should be 8 and up<--i got that info from online google.. i've used 3kh 4gh water and mine grew fine, no light to keep the temp up.. i did have my water pre mixed though with conditioner(i used premixed left over water for tank).. mine hatched a bit over 24hours.. my brine shrimp eggs did have salt in that package though.. maybe this will help you..


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

nikkib197 said:


> i have been trying to hatch my own brine shrimp but they don't seem to want to hatch. here is what i have been doing:
> 
> i have a 1/2 L bottle turned upside down with the bottom cut off. then i added just under a 1/2 L of luke warm water, i mix in about .75 tsp of aquarium salt and a tiny pinch of baking soda. i then put in the airstone and turn on the airpump and mix in 1/4 tsp of eggs. i then stick it all under an incandescent light bulb ( the temp stays about 75 F). It has been 34 hours and all i see are eggs circulated around in the the bottle, no shrimp. i will wait until morning until i dump it out and try again, but can anyone tell me if i am doing something wrong?
> 
> ...


What is the pH in your area ? Does a tiny pinch of baking soda can turn the pH over 8 ? I had similar experience before but eventually noticed that the pH was not basic enough.
________
Chevrolet Brookwood Specifications


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Not enough salt? For a 600ml gatorade bottle I use 2.5 tsp's of salt with another 1/4 tsp of epsom salt with pretty good results. 0.75 for 1/2L might be too little.

Jim


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

thanks i will test my pH and add more salt next time. I will try it again right now.


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

nikkib197 said:


> thanks i will test my pH and add more salt next time. I will try it again right now.


My pH test kit only goes to 7.6, but it was a really dark 7.6 so it was probably around 8. would it work if i just add more salt now or should i start everything again?


----------

